
Solar-Electric Drone Calculations - gusgordon
https://github.com/gusgordon/atmospheric_satellite
======
chrisMyzel
So a wing only aircraft of 8m wingspan is able to sustainly fly? What does a
loss of 1, -1, -90000 translate to or is this a relative value. Did you find
out if this matches real world experiments?

